# Anyone undercoat their truck with POR 15?



## turbo38sfi

Picking up a new truck and would like to undercoat before it hits the road.

I've used Fluidfilm on the plow before..and the stuff wears off. I want something I don't have to reapply.

Anyone used POR 15 before? If so, how much did it take to undercoat the underside of a truck? How has it held up. The stuff is supposed to be hard as nails and hold up forever....


----------



## basher

I've used it on frames and other parts in restoration projects and to coat the inside of rusty MC tanks. works great, it's hard as he!! and won't come off with any short of heat or a grinder once its cured.

Prep work on the truck could be a real lassie. As with most paint projects preparation is critical. I just happen to have the link

http://www.por15.com/


----------



## grandview

FF will come off the plow. give the underneath of the truck a good coating of FF


----------



## turbo38sfi

basher;852271 said:


> I've used it on frames and other parts in restoration projects and to coat the inside of rusty MC tanks. works great, it's hard as he!! and won't come off with any short of heat or a grinder once its cured.
> 
> Prep work on the truck could be a real lassie. As with most paint projects preparation is critical. I just happen to have the link
> 
> http://www.por15.com/


That's what I was thinking..since the truck will be new, just spray with their metal etching treatment to used on bare or new metal surfaces and go over with the paint...perfect opportunity to do it.


----------



## basher

turbo38sfi;852276 said:


> That's what I was thinking..since the truck will be new, just spray with their metal etching treatment to used on bare or new metal surfaces and go over with the paint...perfect opportunity to do it.


Beware of plastic fuel lines, wire harness, etc........


----------



## no lead

depends on the truck. the chevys are already coated from gm.


----------



## turbo38sfi

no lead;852319 said:


> depends on the truck. the chevys are already coated from gm.


Not up inside bumpers and underside of bed etc...

Why would FF come off say the plow frame but no come off inside wheel wells??


----------



## 2COR517

If you do the POR15, I would pull the bed. You will be able to do a better job, faster.

I would think the etch product would be perfect on a new frame.


----------



## turbo38sfi

2COR517;852602 said:


> If you do the POR15, I would pull the bed. You will be able to do a better job, faster.
> 
> I would think the etch product would be perfect on a new frame.


Pulling the bed would be the way to go, but not sure I want to get into that..figure just put it up on the lift and spray away!


----------



## deere615

My buddy who tore his 97f150 all apart and is putting it back together used that stuff. Man its tough stuff doesn't chip. Me I just use rubberized under coating


----------



## turbo38sfi

deere615;852627 said:


> My buddy who tore his 97f150 all apart and is putting it back together used that stuff. Man its tough stuff doesn't chip. Me I just use rubberized under coating


I figure it's the same amount of work effort. What kind of under coat do you use?


----------



## KingDuramax

Por15 peels off paint it must go on bare metal. So coating the under side of the bed is wasteing your money. I mix used engine oil and wheelbearing grease then spray it on with a garden sprayer. Sticks good. I even do the inside of the doors and tailgate. It will drip for awhile so park on gravel.


----------



## 2COR517

To do POR correctly, you would really need to pull your wiring harness, fuel and brake lines. Drop the tank. Easier than it sounds, especially on a brand new truck, with the bed off. I would rather do that work looking down, than looking up.

The other options is to just pound the FF to it a couple times a year.


----------



## deere615

turbo38sfi;852644 said:


> I figure it's the same amount of work effort. What kind of under coat do you use?


No probably more work its alot easier to just spray stuff out of a can than do all the prep work for por15. I used cheap stuff last year this year I am usuing rust oleum professional rubberized undercoating. I was gunna try the 3m stuff to it looked pretty good


----------



## ticki2

Por15 is a great product , but as stated before it is ment for bare or rusted metal . To use it over paint or undercoat would be a waste.There is also no good way to clean up over spray.


----------



## racingmodracer

just did a 1962 dodge panel truck inside and out complete and found that you have to prep it just like they say. i took a short cut and it did not stick to the outside of the body and blew it all of with a air gun. it is a great product for rusted metal that is prepped properly. I did the frame in black after sandblasting it all and preping it per instructions and it looks very good and is very very hard


----------



## eastcoastjava

racingmodracer;853227 said:


> just did a 1962 dodge panel truck inside and out complete and found that you have to prep it just like they say. i took a short cut and it did not stick to the outside of the body and blew it all of with a air gun. it is a great product for rusted metal that is prepped properly. I did the frame in black after sandblasting it all and preping it per instructions and it looks very good and is very very hard


Sorry for reviving an old thread

What prep work did you do, right now i am looking at puling my bed and scrapping as much of the rust as i can with a wire bursh/ wire wheels and scuff pads from there applying the por MARINE CLEAN then washing it all off. Next i would soak the metal with METAL READY and once again pressure wash and let it dry. Then paint with POR 15 and apply 2 coats. After that bedliner spray cans and finally a whole coat of Fluid film. I currently have some major rust not so much on the frame but most of my rear end has serious rust. Does this plan sound like it would work?

Also i have heard that you shouldn't get it to a complete rust free surface because the POR-15 needs something to bond to?


----------

